# Serbian (BCS) - Džar mi džan,﻿ na Viganj and rašica



## Vanja

Zdravo svima!
Možete li mi objasniti šta znače ovaj redak pesme (_Milica jedina u majke_):

_Milica jedna u majke,
što odrano rani na vodu.
*Džar mi džan, na Viganj,*
bez ašikovanja,
Milica jedna u majke.
Što nosi kratku *rašicu*,
zagazila vodu Ribnicu,
zagazila hladnu Ribnicu.
Podigla je kratku rašicu,
Zagazila hladnu Ribnicu._

rašica - deo narodne nošnje, suknja???

Džan - duša
Viganj - kovačko ognjište, ili mesto Viganj? Ne razumem taj red....

U nekim tekstovima stoji - _Džan mi Džan,_ negde _Džar mi Džan_. Sa džarem kao ima smisaonu vezu sa ognjištem...

Hvala puno!


----------



## Vanja

Niko?
Bog pomaže onima koji pomažu sami sebi.

Rašica je verovatno suknja koju mlada devojka nosi. Ona je zadiže i pevač okom traži njena gola stopala, listove, telo.
Džar mi džan na viganj, bez ašikovanja - duša mi je žar, duša mi bukti (kao) u ognjištu, a nije ni bilo "ašikovanja" - a nisam te ni dotakao, pomilovao (ili upoznavanje i zbližavanje mladih pre ugovaranja braka, po starim običajima nasleđenim od Turaka).
Pesmu zapravo peva muškarac (sve verzije pesme pevaju žene, čudno...), zaljubljen u Milicu i gori od čežnje...

Tako stara i tako lepa pesma.


----------



## VelikiMag

Često na radiju čujem tu pjesmu i svaki put se zapitam šta znače te riječi. Ta znatiželja doduše nije bila toliko velika da sam istražujem. Ali evo sada znam zahvaljujući tebi.

Nisu ti ovi linkovi dobri. Kada pronađeš neku riječ, prvo klikni na "Direktan link za pristup natuknici" pa onda taj novi link iskopiraj ovdje.


----------



## Vanja

Znam da ne rade, ali jesam stavljala linkove nađenih reči, ali linkove iz firefox browser-a, gore kod strelice za "Back". To sitno "Direktan link za pristup natuknici" opazih, ali nisam znala šta je _natuknica_. Kasno je bilo da promenim, opcija "edit post" je nestala.

Dobro, ajde ponovo:
džan
džar - žar
Rašica (nema linka, znači upotrebi maštu)
Viganj je meh za raspiranje vatre, rečnik kaže kovačko ognjište, a postojao je i čovek po imenu Viganj, pa može biti i muško ime.

Hvala čarobnjače.


----------



## VelikiMag

Opet kažem, prvo klikni na "Direktan link za pristup natuknici" (šta god natuknica značila), pa tek onda kopiraj link.

A što se tiče rašice, nema potrebe da upotrebljavamo maštu, jer se zna šta je.


----------



## Duya

A _natuknica_ je natuknica.  Iliti _odrednica_.


----------



## Vanja

O, hvala!  Mada su nepotrebno _iskomplicirali _to, bolje bi bilo da je odmah sa direktnim linkom odrednice, manje posla, ovako klikćeš dva puta. (Ili smo mi ti malobrojni kojima treba taj link, pa nas zanemarili. )

Raša? Rašica dođe onda malo lucidno.... Ali kada Milica zadiže suknju, ja sam za da se upotrebi (muška) mašta...


----------



## luda mašina

Kada se traži značenje neke fraze ili reči u bilo kojem stranom jeziku, po pravilu se čita ceo kontekst kome data reč pripada, kako bi prevod bio što približnije odredjen. Tako se ne treba usmerit samo na jednu reč, već na čitav stih a onda i pesmu.
U pesmi "Milica, jedna u majke" nalazimo pojmove poput džaranja džara, kratke rašice ( koju mlada devojka diže kako bi zagazila vodu Ribnicu, i prizor bose devojke u reci ( prilično moćan eros mlade devojke( vile) u prirodi medj' rekama i planinama. Iz ovoga se da zaključiti da je pesma
delom idilična, delom lirska narodna pesma. Buduću da se spominje voda Ribnica, najverovatnije je reč o podneblju valjevskog krasa, slivu reke Kolubare,krajevima gde je pesma najverovatnije nastala. U ovim krajevima se Džaranje džara koristilo nekada kao obred pri nekim starim srpskim običajima a nekada i kao metafora, pa takav primer imamo i u pesmi čiji tekst glasi:
Džarni džar na viganj bez ašikovanja..
U pitanju je metafora izvedena iz pojma vatre i džaranja koja nosi ljubavnu poruku ( Džarni džar) Probudi iskre-varnice - čest vizuelni prizor kod kovača, otuda i viganj( bez ašikovanja) udvaranja

-što ova prilika mlade bosonoge devojke u reci i čini kroz čitavu pesmu, pritom jedinice ( lepotice) jedna u majke.


----------



## al-sirbi

Не знам ко је аутор песме, знам да је изводи Ксенија Цицварић. Пошто је она Црногорка, логичније ми је да се ради о Рибници која протиче кроз Подгорицу. Раша је архаични израз за сукњу; користи(о) се у Црној Гори, не знам за друге крајеве. Ови други изрази су ми и даље мистерија.

Изгледа да је ово решење мистерије. Има ми логике.



> Malo mlađih čitalaca zna šta zapravo znači stih “Džamli džan na Viganj bez ašikovanja” iz pesme "Milica jedna u majke".
> 
> Džan je stara ulica u Podgoričkom naselju Drač koja još postoji. Džan na turskom jeziku znači duša. U toj ulici je pre rata bilo svega nekoliko kuća. Ulica Džan je prosto blistala, bila je najčistija ulica u Podgorici, a sve to zahvaljujući vrednim domaćicama.
> Sijali su se čisti prozori kuća i otuda reči “Džamli džan” – čista ulica, blistava kao staklo.
> Ulica Džan je izlazila na ulicu Viganj. Samim tim ovaj refren bi u prevodu značio: “Tom blistavom, čistom ulicom (Džamli Džan) do ulice Viganj nema ašikovanja”.
> Ašikovanje je turska reč, a znači ljubljenje ili zabavljanje tj. ljubav momka i devojke.
> Ulicom Džan, upravo zbog toga što je bila osvetljena, nije bilo ašikovanja, pa su devojke ašikovale sa svojim momcima u ulicu Viganj koja je bila mračna, samim tim dobra za ašikovanje.


----------



## luda mašina

al-sirbi said:


> Не знам ко је аутор песме, знам да је изводи Ксенија Цицварић. Пошто је она Црногорка, логичније ми је да се ради о Рибници која протиче кроз Подгорицу. Раша је архаични израз за сукњу; користи(о) се у Црној Гори, не знам за друге крајеве. Ови други изрази су ми и даље мистерија.


Ксенија Цицварић је поред бројних  осталих најбољи  извођач  песме, али није аутор.  Тачно је да река Рибница постоји на оба  географска подручја,међутим, обзиром да у Црној Гори наилазимо на знатно мање турцизама, израз "ашиковање " се ипак много дуже задржао на подручју јужне Србије.  Hо, Ваша верзија је свакако интересaнтна и није искључена.


----------



## Mačak pod šlemom

Ne znam kako neko može sebi da dozvoli da ovako nadobudno s visine deli lekcije o nečemu u šta nije ni najmanje upućen. Prvo, gde to "nalazimo znatno manje turcizama" u Crnoj Gori? U Plavu, Gusinju, Rožajama, Tuzima, Baru? Bijelom Polju, Pljevljima? To su sve mesta koja su bila pod Turskom do 1912. godine, i gde su muslimani i danas većina ili znatna manjina.
Drugo, pesma je, kao i većina pesama iz repertoara Ksenije Cicvarić, izvorna podgorička pesma. Ksenija Cicvarić nije učila pesme iz čitanke, nego je pevala pesme koje je naučila slušajući ih u narodu. Pesma ima melodiju i ritam tipičan za gradske pesme tog podneblja. A u Podgorici muslimani su bili većina do pre stotinak godina, i danas su većina u Staroj Varoši, gde i protiče reka Ribnica i gde se nalaze ulice Džan i Viganj. Jel ima još negde Ribnica, Viganj, Džan na istom mestu?
Što se tiče raše, moja pokojna baba (Crnogorka) je koristila ovaj izraz za kecelju, koju je uvek nosila.


----------



## Panceltic

Mačak pod šlemom said:


> U Plavu, Gusinju, Rožajama, Tuzima, Baru? Bijelom Polju, Pljevljima?



Totalno off topic, ali hvala na ovim padežnim oblicima. Ja sam do danas, kao Slovenac, mislio da se kaže u Gusinjama, u Rožaju, u Tuziju, u Pljevlji.


----------



## Mačak pod šlemom

Ništa čudno što nisi znao, za poneke od tih padeža ni lokalci se ne slažu. Recimo, Tuzi. Većina u Crnoj Gori vide taj naziv kao neku množinu od reči "tuz" (šta god to značilo) koja bi trebalo da je ženskog roda, pa menjaju ovako: Tuzi- od Tuzi - k Tuzima - Tuzi - o, Tuzi - s Tuzima - u Tuzima. Podgoričani, mnogi, međutim, to rade ovako: Tuzi - od Tuza - k Tuzima - Tuze - o, Tuzi - s Tuzima - u Tuzima.
Dalje, Berane i Rožaje, u prvom padežu su imenice srednjeg roda  - to Berane, to Rožaje, ali kad počnu da se menjaju po padežima, postaju imenice ženskog roda, u množini - Berane - od Berana - k Beranama - Berane - o, Berane - s Beranama - o Beranama. Isto je s Rožajama. Ne pitaj me zašto je tako, ne znam.
Pljevlja su uvek u množini, ženski rod (Pljevlja, Pljevalja, Pljevljima...). Gusinje je uvek u jednini, srednji rod - Gusinje - Gusinja - Gusinju....kao i Cetinje. Plužine, ženski rod, množina.
Da ne pominjem da će tamošnji stanovnici reći "živim u Gusinje, radim u Berane" umesto "živim u Gusinju, radim u Beranama".


----------



## Panceltic

Super, hvala na objašnjenju. "Tuzi" ima verovatno neku vezu sa turskom reći "tuz" koja znači "so" (isto kao Tuzla u Bosni).

Što se tiče Pljevalja, to je valjda množina, _srednji_ rod, zar ne? Da je ženski, dativ bi bio "Pljevljama". Ali sa druge strane, onaj "a" u genetivu (Pljev*a*lja) obično ne ide uz srednji rod, ako sam u pravu.

Kod nas u Sloveniji isto imamo imena koja menjaju rod u deklinaciji, npr. Gorenjska (ženski rod), kuda? na Gorenjsko (ženski ili srednji, ovo može da bude oboje), gde? na Gorenjskem (srednji rod).


----------



## Mačak pod šlemom

Panceltic said:


> Što se tiče Pljevalja, to je valjda množina, _srednji_ rod, zar ne? Da je ženski, dativ bi bio "Pljevljama". Ali sa druge strane, onaj "a" u genetivu (Pljev*a*lja) obično ne ide uz srednji rod, ako sam u pravu.


Mislim da si u pravu za Pljevlja. Pošto se kaže "ta Pljevlja" onda biće da je srednji rod, množina. Što se tiče genitiva množine, morao sam da konsultujem Gramatiku (Stanojčić, Popović). Kaže u tačci 188: - Imenice sr. roda sa osnovom koja se završava grupom od dva suglasnika, kao što su: _jutro, jedro, sedlo, klupko, rebro_,... - imaju genitiv množine s nepostojanim a između ta dva suglasnika:_ jutara, jedara, sedala, klubaka, rebara_,... ako tu grupu ne čini strujni suglasnik na prvom, a praskavi ili sliveni na drugom mestu: _mesto - mesta, gnezdo - gnezda, gvožđe - gvožđa_.
Opet, moguće je da i u primeru Pljevalja imamo ovo što si naveo za Gorenjsku (a što važi i za Berane, Rožaje, s tim što se tu menja i broj), tj. promenu rodova po padežima. S tim nazivima mesta svašta je moguće.


----------



## Panceltic

Mačak pod šlemom said:


> S tim nazivima mesta svašta je moguće.



Da, baš tako.  Hvala na zanimljivoj diskusiji


----------



## podgoricanka

evo da objasnim, tj potvrdim gore navedeno. U Podgorici postoji ulica Dzan koja izlazi  na dio grada zvan Viganj a sve u neposrednoj blizini Ribnice. rijec Dzamli Dzan u prevodu znaci nesto kao svijetla ulica(bila je osvijetljena pa nije bila pogodna za ljubavljenje parova "asikovanje") a dio teksta "podigla je kratku rasicu zagazila vodu Ribnicu" znaci podigla je kratku suknjicu zagazila rijeku Ribnicu. Ribnica je rijeka toka 12 km izvirie u Pg i uliva se u Moracu u samom centru grada. 
sto se gradova tice kaze se u Pljevljima, Tuzima, Gusinju, Plavu, Rozajama...
i da, nas jezik obiluje turcizmima jer je i sama Pg bila dio Otomanskog carstva do 1878 tj bila je granicna regija izmedju OC i stare Crne Gore.
zaista je infantilno priavajati sto bi mi u CG reki "silom na sramotu" (uporno, na silu,) nesto sto je ocigledno kulturno istrorijako naslijedje drugog naroda.


----------

